# Pirates Dungeon



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

Fellow Haunters, I need some ideas.
I am building a Pirate Dungeon for a walk through haunt this year. What I am struggling with is finding information on how to distinctly make it a pirate dungeon rather then a typical London Dungeon set up. I want this to be as realistic as possible including the time and age that pirates may have had a dungeon. Any information including resources would be helpful. 

I plan to include some shackles and stocks, and dim lighting. I also have a few dungeon cells.

Bottom line question, how would a pirate dungeon differ from a traditional dungeon?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just my thoughts here - any pirate caught by the authorities and put into a dungeon on land would be in the same dungeon as any other criminal. If he were put into something equivalent shipboard while at sea, it would be a brig, which is your basic barred cell.

What can make the scene "piratey" is the scene setting outside the dungeon - kegs and other items you might find aboard a ship.


----------



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

My thought is that the dungeon is ran by pirates, but in their pirate port town.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I am not sure how many pirate port towns would have any type of law...many were lawless places that anything went. I think that you would be better off with a ships brig. Where pirate captians punished those aboard ship who disobeyed him or tried to mutiny.


----------

